# HF is having a sale on clamps



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't buy a lot of high tech stuff from harbor freight, but I must say that they do have a good deal on bar clamps. The latest flyer I got has clamps from $2 for the 6 inchers to $6 for the 3 footers. If you need them, it's a good time to buy!


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Doug,
Have you ever bought or used any bar clamps from HF? I would like to know about the quality of these clamps, so your input would be appreciated.
Thanks......Chuck


----------

